# No Backsplash Countertop



## dryflycaster (Feb 16, 2012)

&#65279;I would like to install a laminate countertop *without a backsplash* in a area that is aprox 24" Deep x 46" long in a utility room.

I have found quite a few "here's how to do it instructions" thus far but I would prefer to purchase what would be a standard counter top and then just cut it to the proper length.

Does anyone have a direct link or product idea that would get this done?  I've looked through Lowes and Home Depot with no luck. I've also checked out the major laminate manufactures but I also struck out there. They have a lot of products but I was unable to find the one I wanted.

I find it hard to believe that every countertop without a backsplash that I've seen out there was made by hand and that I am going to be forced to make my own.  There must be one out there somewhere that's fairly readily available at a reasonable price.


----------



## nealtw (Feb 16, 2012)

http://www.countertopsinc.com/customcraft/laminate/measureTop
You should be able to find a local cupboard manufacturer to help put you in touch with some one like this.


----------



## dryflycaster (Feb 16, 2012)

nealtw said:


> http://www.countertopsinc.com/customcraft/laminate/measureTop
> You should be able to find a local cupboard manufacturer to help put you in touch with some one like this.




Thanks for the tip.  The closest retailer to me is almost 500 miles away.  I'll need to check around locally to see if someone does order from these people.  I'm betting that the shipping would be pretty costly in any case.


----------



## Arbutus (Feb 16, 2012)

Hi Dryflycaster

I don't know where you are located, but have you tried a google search for counter tops. There are a few locale places I know of that will do this. Also, if you are anywhere near an Ikea, their laminate counters come flat (ie not cove top back splash). I hope this helps.

PS if it comes to it, square edged flat counters are easy to make. Just a thought.


----------



## dryflycaster (Feb 16, 2012)

Arbutus said:


> Hi Dryflycaster
> 
> I don't know where you are located, but have you tried a google search for counter tops. There are a few locale places I know of that will do this. Also, if you are anywhere near an Ikea, their laminate counters come flat (ie not cove top back splash). I hope this helps.
> 
> PS if it comes to it, square edged flat counters are easy to make. Just a thought.




I'm in Northern NY and there arn't any Ikea anywhere near me.  I actually got tired of clicking on the links in my GOOGLE search and not finding what I was looking for.  That's why I resorted to the Forum.

THANKS FOR THE SUGGESTION !


----------



## joecaption (Feb 16, 2012)

There has to a be a local real lumber yard, there going to know some local cabinet makers.
It's rare to see small shops have a web site or an ad in the yellow pages.


----------



## dryflycaster (Feb 17, 2012)

joecaption said:


> There has to a be a local real lumber yard, there going to know some local cabinet makers.
> It's rare to see small shops have a web site or an ad in the yellow pages.



Thanks!

I agree, I haven't tried that route yet.  

1. First I usually look to buy premade items that I can modify or just fit into place.

2. Next I would buy the materials and make it my self (This is to costly and not worth the work considering the material and the tools I need to buy).

3. Last is the local contractor/shops. (I haven't pursued angle this yet)

I still have a couple of bargan lot stores to check out this weekend while the wife and I are out shopping.


----------



## sandbuoy (Feb 20, 2012)

Might want to call any laminate or cabinet shop about selling you a peice of their leftovers.


----------



## nealtw (Feb 20, 2012)

http://www.habitat.org/cd/env/restore_detail.aspx?place=70
Check out these guys in your area.


----------



## dryflycaster (Feb 20, 2012)

I have found a couple of places on-line that sell replacement laminated table tops for around $50.00.  Since two sides are along a cornered wall, I can buy one a little oversized and then cut it to fit with about a 1" overhang on the remaining two finished sides.

That's probably the way I'm going to go with this project.


Thanks everyone, for the ideas.


----------

